
Danish resources, datasets, and tools for use in automated computational systems [pdf] - bryanrasmussen
http://www2.imm.dtu.dk/pubdb/views/edoc_download.php/6956/pdf/imm6956.pdf
======
wodenokoto
Great list. A shame it doesn't go into depth with the CST tools (and a for
shame that CST doesn't put in more effort into making their tools easily
accessible)

Particularly you should read the papers on snowball before using it for
lemmatizing and then consider using CST's tools instead as snowball has a
speed/accuracy trade off that is optimized for certain problems.

